# Rescue horse



## Spade.lady (Sep 19, 2021)

So I adopted this mare and foal from a rescue back in late May of this year and after a month of being on my father’s property the mare refused too care for her foal and ended up kicking the foal off of her causing injuries too the foal. So at the time me and my vet made the decision too wean the foal seeing that the mare wasn’t wanting too care for the foal any longer. At this time I contacted the rescue regarding the matter and asked there opinion on what too do. The lady in charge responded well just give it some time and maybe she will want the foal again. Well after a week of watching the mare run the foal over into the dirt and running her through fences everyday trying too keep the foal from nursing I made the hard decision too pull the foal and raise her my self. The foal is now 4 months old and is doing absolutely amazing. Despite her real mom not loving her my gelding has taken the place as momma in a sense. Well this brings me back too my point of this whole conversation. So at this time I asked the rescue if they would take her back as I signed a contract stating the mare goes back if said animals doesn’t work out or I’m unable too keep her. Well the rescue made excuses as too why she couldn’t return and said it would be a few weeks they needed too find a better placement. So now we are here at the end of September and still no home. The lady has made 100 different excuses as too why the mare can’t come back too the rescue saying there is too much going on and no room. So I have on my own found many people interested in taking this horse on but the rescue I got her from isn’t approving of the home because the people I have found wanting too train her and find her a home take in horses from auction and then put lots and lots of work into them and sell them for a profit. Well at this point I’m unsure what to do. My father wants the horse off his property as she is aggressive towards people kicking biting ears pinning and won’t let anyone get near her she is a liability on my fathers part. I’ve tried over and over too get this lady too find her a home or too take her back and every time is well I can’t take her in I’m working on a suitable home. Well when is enough? Is she voiding the contact by saying she can’t take this horse back? Am I legally able too find this horse a home? Need help because I need this horse off my father’s property by the end of the week or I’m going too have too find a place too board her and don’t want too spend the money on her. Thanks.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If I were in your situation I would load the mare up and deliver her back to the rescue along with a copy of your contract (be sure to keep the original) with the part about returning her to the rescue if she doesn't work out highlighted. Get her unloaded before they start with the excuses. Hand over the lead rope and leave.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Tell the rescue they have two choices: (1) take the horse back or (2) you pass her on to someone else. Make sure you put it in writing. Maybe even send them a registered letter so you have proof they received it.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Tell the rescue they either take the mare back, or you will can her. Which is the responsible thing to do.
Passing the horse to someone else, either privately or at a sale, is a good way to get someone hurt, possibly seriously. Not saying this will happen, but what if they come back on you and claim you didn't tell them the mare was dangerous?

I'm sure there is a part in your contract with the rescue against canning the mare, but very honestly, if she is that aggressive, that's what needs done.

Another point I want to make, the mare is the foal's first teacher. In this case, it's probably a good thing she didn't raise the foal! She would have taught him all her nasty habits!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I also vote for driving her to the rescue and dropping her off, highlighted copy of the contract in hand. If you cannot turn her by their own rules they have to take her back.

Besides being an awful mother, is there anything wrong with the mare?

Side tangent- I find it annoying how much people like to make rules thinking they are that much more intelligent than others. The rescue in fact does what the buyer you found does in a way. Honestly, in my opinion, they do a poorer job of it. If the buyer took the mare and got her broke, turning her then for a profit, they would have done much better by the mare than the rescue ever has. Yet, the rescue thinks their way is the only way, and their ideas the be all end all of the horse world.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The mare technically doesn’t belong to you, the rescue has even confirmed this by not allowing you to rehome her.
Add the contract to that.

You are fully justified in loading the mare up and returning her to the rescue, so I would do that.

At this point, under the terms of that agreement, as she’s proved to be unsuitable and you’ve advised them of that fact, you could now charge them boarding costs while she remains with you.

If it was me, since the foal is also their property, I would return it at the same time.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Bad situation for all concerned, saddest is the horse now unwanted....

_Is the "rescue" legitimate or just a rescue proclaimed but not legal in paperwork filed?_
If the rescue is not legal, legit....then the contract you have is worth nothing and hence you have a run-around occurring.
There are laws that govern rescues when contracts come into being and based on the fine print....read that contract very carefully. 

How many contracts of adoption do you have?
Since the foal was born already you should be in possession of 2 contracts as you took on 2 animals or some very fancy wording done on the contract was done.
My gut reaction is the horse is already known to be not very nice and one reason not wanted to come back to their care...
However, if your contract states animals can be returned for any reason as is what most rescues abide by, then a call the horse is being returned as she is aggressive to other animals and people and is unsuitable for you to own and keep.
Give the rescue a date she is coming and load her up and bring her....they have had advance notice and now the return of their adopted is their problem. Make sure that day is a published date when hours of open operations are public knowledge and posted seen.
Pull in and get to a secure spot, unload and if no one should be home find a secure location to safely leave the horse she is separate from other animals for their safety, give her hay & water and go. Make a phone call to the rescue to emergent numbers of contact and the business office and keep them as a record you again tried to make contact and were avoided.
You gave advance notice the horse was coming.... 5 days is plenty.
I would give notice the horse is arriving with positive proof returned they received the notification. 
Messaging, signature required letter, phone message, text....the more proof you sent notice of delivery/return imminent the better for you.
Make sure it is noted in those correspondences how long you have been needing to return the horse and how you keep being given excuses....there are no more excuses permitted.
If the horse is not wanted by the "rescue", then a legal notification they release you from the contract so you can find a good home for the animal no longer under contract of adoption obligations....
You are permitted to do with the animal....period.

You may need to involve law enforcement or animal services in this so those agencies know you have exhausted all avenues to return the mare who is a danger to your families safety and that of other animals on your farm...
For that reason, is the need to return.

The fact the mare had a foal at side she _has_ abandoned and is dangerous nasty to...has tried repeatedly to kill/hurt...
If there is no mention of the foal at side on your adoption contract....
The foal is _not_ the issue and you have no reason to break that part of the adoption contract...you have vet bills to prove the baby has been hurt by the mare and required medical care you provided.
The mare being nasty to all animals and people making it unsafe to have her as she is being vicious is the issue needing being dealt with..

You may want to speak to a attorney familiar with livestock law to read that contract and see your legal standing in this though...laws vary by area and county so what is good one place may not be somewhere else.
I have a gut feeling there are no legal binding anything and you can find that mare a new home and those who take her in and put the time on her to make her a good citizen have the ability to pass her on, sell her legally too....
But do get a legal explanation of that paper you hold _*first*_, just to cover you...
🐴....


----------



## Spade.lady (Sep 19, 2021)

jaydee said:


> The mare technically doesn’t belong to you, the rescue has even confirmed this by not allowing you to rehome her.
> Add the contract to that.
> 
> You are fully justified in loading the mare up and returning her to the rescue, so I would do that.
> ...


Actually the foal isn’t apart of the rescue as I never signed any thing about the foal just the mare. The foal was never included in any adopted applications or even mentioned. So there is actually nothing in paper stating the foal even belongs too the mare. The foal will not leave my place as I’ve raised her from a month old. I’ve put a lot of money in milk replacer and her care. But I have told the lady that she has a week too find a placement or I’m having the mare hauled too the rescue and returned weather she wants the mare back or not. She then stated that I couldn’t just drop the mare back off because she doesn’t have a place too out the mare being so aggressive.


----------



## Spade.lady (Sep 19, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Bad situation for all concerned, saddest is the horse now unwanted....
> 
> _Is the "rescue" legitimate or just a rescue proclaimed but not legal in paperwork filed?_
> If the rescue is not legal, legit....then the contract you have is worth nothing and hence you have a run-around occurring.
> ...


Foal was never mentioned in any paperwork or contract I signed. The foal will not leave my care as she isn’t the problem I’ve raised her sense a month old and she won’t leave me. I believe that the rescue is working through another rescue in adopting horse out. But I’m unsure it could be privately funded or something. Just want the aggressive mare gone and out of my care before someone gets hurt.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Spade.lady said:


> Actually the foal isn’t apart of the rescue as I never signed any thing about the foal just the mare. The foal was never included in any adopted applications or even mentioned
> 
> She then stated that I couldn’t just drop the mare back off because she doesn’t have a place too out the mare being so aggressive.


To me this is excellent information just shared..

I wonder if the foal is not that mares, but she just delivered and lost her foal and her rejection is then understandable, but not all mares are good mothers either.
No mention of the foal....she didn't exist to the rescue. Their loss and your gain!!

Not your problem the rescue not have space....
They do have foster homes to place difficult...and this is why they have fosters..
No more accepted excuses, she's arriving and being left their with them.
Then do it. 
It is what I would do in your situation...the problem is theirs to find space or release you legally so you can find a suitable home.
🐴 ...


----------



## Spade.lady (Sep 19, 2021)

jaydee said:


> The mare technically doesn’t belong to you, the rescue has even confirmed this by not allowing you to rehome her.
> Add the contract to that.
> 
> You are fully justified in loading the mare up and returning her to the rescue, so I would do that.
> ...


Besides being a bad mother there is nothing physically wrong with the mare she just is hateful doesn’t like people or other animals horse,dogs,chickens. She is aggressive towards people and has repeatedly bit and kicked out at people especially at feeding time. She doesn’t like too be caught and has too have a catch pin/round pin with feed to be caught. She is a danger too everyone in my opinion and is the reason I want her re homed. I do not want her too be killed or abused and is the reason I’ve still
Been feeding her and at least making sure she is taken care of the best way I can. But I do need her re homed and off my father’s property


----------



## Spade.lady (Sep 19, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> To me this is excellent information just shared..
> 
> I wonder if the foal is not that mares, but she just delivered and lost her foal and her rejection is then understandable, but not all mares are good mothers either.
> No mention of the foal....she didn't exist to the rescue. Their loss and your gain!!
> ...


I’ve given the rescue till next Saturday and then I’m being the mare back weather they want the mare or not I am no longer able too keep the mare because of her aggression. In the email I stated that if she was unable too find a good home and didn’t want the horse returned that I did find several homes I found appropriate and included contact info of those homes. All I needed too know is if I was able too send her too another home. I then said if I do not hear anything back by next Saturday at 8am that I was loading the horse up and making the 2 hour drive too the rescue and dropping her off in the barn lot. I hope this isn’t wrong of me but I need this horse gone. I do not live at the property the horse is at she is at my fathers and he had been wanting me too get the horse back too rescue or re homed for months and now he is over it because she grabbed him a few weeks ago and held on with her teeth for several minutes before after him punching her she released.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Spade.lady said:


> Besides being a bad mother there is nothing physically wrong with the mare she just is hateful doesn’t like people or other animals horse,dogs,chickens. She is aggressive towards people and has repeatedly bit and kicked out at people especially at feeding time. She doesn’t like too be caught and has too have a catch pin/round pin with feed to be caught. She is a danger too everyone in my opinion and is the reason I want her re homed. I do not want her too be killed or abused and is the reason I’ve still
> Been feeding her and at least making sure she is taken care of the best way I can. But I do need her re homed and off my father’s property


I know this sounds mean of me, but a horse like this might actually be better euthanized.

Nearly 30 years ago we bought a young TB that had two poor racing performances to her name but was very attractive and had excellent UK showing standard conformation and paces. 
The dealers we bought her off had already put her in foal to their Trakhener jumping stallion.
They said she was temperamental but I was actually able to walk right up to her in the pen they had her in and handle her. 
She seemed like a perfect fit for our small breeding venture - just two mares

We bred three fabulous horses from her, they were all delightful, no sign of any mean attitudes at all.

She was a totally different horse to them. 
We were never hard on her, she was always treated with respect and kindness but you could never trust her, never turn your back on her and never knew when she’d suddenly attack you.

When we gave up breeding my other mare was rehomed and went back to being a riding horse. 

I could never have risked letting the aggressive mare go to anyone, knowing that she could end up being passed around, possibly neglected and abused, so made to decision to have her euthanized on our property.
It was the kindest thing to do.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

It all depends on how the contract was written and what the laws are in your area. I would load the mare and return her. I would tell the rescue I have to return this mare as she is being evicted for being dangerous. I would text them and send a registered letter. Tell your dad to give another week so you can get the mare returned.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

oh, and could there be some physical issue with the mare, not wanting to let the foal nurse? I ha a mean mare from a rescue.Her baby was raised by her, and is fine with people. Not mean at all.


----------



## Spade.lady (Sep 19, 2021)

So the rescue is having someone pick her up on Wednesday they have given me all kinds of hell about taking this mare back as they clearly don’t want too. But I told them they had a week or I was just dropping her off. After many threats by the rescue owner her self about how im
Not a good horse owner and am not understanding and am inconsiderate of others she did text me this morning and said someone would be there at 11:30 on Wednesday too get the mare. I feel this whole situation is uncalled for as I’ve just been trying too do what is right by the mare and for my self. This rescue is the one I feel that is at fault for being so hard too get along with seeing I’ve been trying too re turn this mare for over two months with no success. It took me being mean and giving dead lines too get something Dont. I hate to do that as that’s not me but I needed this resolved and that’s what it took too get something don’t. I thank everyone for the advice and help.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Keep that baby out of sight and if possible do not let these people anywhere near where the baby is lest they suddenly "remember..."

When that trailer pulls in I would be walking toward it with the mare, giving them no opportunity to check out any of your property or amenities as it is not their business now the horse adopted is being removed by your demand.
Keep the upper hand at all times dealing with this place as no rescue should be guilt-tripping a adopter if a animal is not suitable a match...
🐴... _jmo..._


----------



## Spade.lady (Sep 19, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Keep that baby out of sight and if possible do not let these people anywhere near where the baby is lest they suddenly "remember..."
> 
> When that trailer pulls in I would be walking toward it with the mare, giving them no opportunity to check out any of your property or amenities as it is not their business now the horse adopted is being removed by your demand.
> Keep the upper hand at all times dealing with this place as no rescue should be guilt-tripping a adopter if a animal is not suitable a match...
> 🐴... _jmo..._


The foal has been moved for some time off the property too my home. They did threaten too come take the foal from me because they said I was unfit. Well I sure am not. I would go hungry before any of my animals would. My horse and all my animals are always in the best confidence and are given proper care if I was unable too give them what they need I wouldn’t have them in the first place. The foal will not leave as there is no contact or adoption papers in the foals name or anything in contract or adopting forms even mentioning the foal. So I’m all reality the foal doesn’t even exist as far as the law is concerned isn’t just my word against theres.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If they get snotty or rude and tell you , you are bad., blah blah Just look them straight in the face and say I know how to use fb and know how to give reviews.Also if they are a 501C rescue you can report them. I had issues with a rescue in Oregon, the woman actually bred 2 mares had 2 get inured in barbed wire fencing, bad mouthed another rescue near her, and when I told her she had no right to breed the mares , all heck was unleashed upon me, even threating to come Beat me up . Well, I don't like threats. lol. I reported her to the Oregon based lic board for rescues, as she was private rescue, informed the other rescue of her comments, and there was another agency I reported her to. Turns out after about a year, she no longer had a rescue, She was using the funds for personal use and had some other charges filed against her by people In Oregon.


----------

